# Kitty Fur Babies!



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

To all Cat Lovers gives us a shout here! Tell us about your cat/cats, what they mean to you and what funny/strange habits they have. 

Love_Awaits is mum to one fur baby. He's a ginger British Long hair aged 2.5yrs. He was a gift from my step father-in-law. He arrived in our home at the tender age of 8weeks. DH and I are so in love with him. He's a very naughty in house cat. And one of his strangest habit is that he likes to be bottle fed when he's drinking. And he hates to see DH and I arguing. So far, during arguments, he pushed my legs in annoyance and nip my cheeks to tell me to stop arguing with his daddy! Otherwise, he demands his hugs and cuddles in the morning and when we come home from work. Coco's favourite sleeping position is upside down superman! We hope our IVF treatment will give him a mate or two to play with! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jillyhen has a wee rascal called Oscar who is black & 2years old. He lies at night either wrapped in a duvet or lying at the top of mummy's head on the pillow! Oscar was born on my granny's farm and my uncle caught him and i had to take him home at 4 weeks old.

He loves getting outside in the morning & is sitting like lord muck on the back door step when i arrive home from work and comes in giving off! Oscar isnt a very affectionate cat but yet when will rub himself against your feet when sitting on the sofa.Havent a hope in getting him to sit on your knee..


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Love_awaits and Jillyhen

i have 2 furry felines lol

One large crazy boy cat, 9 years, loves to sunbathe on his back, all four paws stretched out, got him from a friend. he was the cheeky bully of the litter. He also loves to sleep with a paw covering his eyes. Sociable on his terms, doesnt like strangers but loves to cuddle up at night time. Yes im a pushover he has a little corner at my feet.  Beats any hot water bottle!
One pure black girl kitten, 6 months, likes to wash and chew the other cats ears, very friendly and strangely love to watch F1 and football! The only problem is she likes to try and catch the cars/ball on screen. Loves to snuggle up with other cat. She has a bed that hangs on a radiator, lost count on the amount of times she has fallen out when sleeping!

I would be completely lost without my two mogs, both are house cats and find it amusing to chase each other when the lights go out, as annoying as that is, i wouldnt change them for the world, except the 530am play time wake up calls. Waking up to cat breath i would prefer to do without!


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Ha ha, you started the thread then love_awaits    

I have 3 kitties.  My main boy is a ginger tom who's 3 yrs 4 months and the best cat in the whole wide world, but I bet you'll all disagree and say yours are  . Marmalade is obsessed with string and getting into the loft.  He loves to wake me up at stupid o'clock in the mornings by suckling my neck, which is very cute but the padding with his paws HURTS!!  Those claws are like a lions claws  

Belly Bobs is my second cat, she's a year and a week younger than Marmalade and his partner in crime!

My last cat Marley actually lived next door but decided she wanted to live with us.  She hates Marmalade and Belly but doesn't leave me alone.  She's a little over powering but gorgeous all the same.


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello to all the lovely ladies!! and of course their puddy cats!! 

I have 2 puddy cats both "very" different in personality!
"Fred" is 8 yrs young and he's massive!! he actually brought home a rabbit!! (a wild one!)...honestly after all these year's you'd think he'd know I'd prefer a bottle as a pressie! 
He's all muscle and black with a bit missing out of his ear!!(another fight!)
Then I have "Chewy", she's my hairy baby!! I got her when my last IVF failed and I totally adore her (though I do love them all equal!)
She's chocolate/black muchkin cat, so very small!! and her little quirk is her long piece of string that she drag's "everywhere" with her!!
"Chewy" loves "Fred" but unfortunately the feeling isn't mutual!.....so after the rabbit incident I do keep a close eye on them!
But she does have a best friend called "Little B", she our Jack Russell and they are inseperable!!
They wrestle with each other and chase each other!! Must catch it on camera and send it to YBF and make some cash!! 
Jen.x


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all  

Hope you can keep up with this!  

We have three lovely kitties     which are all boys. We got Fudge from a pet shops and he is black and white long haired. We then got Treacle, female, a short haired tortoiseshell who sadly died a few weeks ago after being run over by a car. However, Fudge and Treacle mated and had 5 lovely kittens, one of which we kept, Caramel who is ginger. Fudge and Treacle then went on to have another 3 kitties (before we had a chance to stop them   ) and one went to my MIL, Candy who is black and white, and another went to our friend, Meri, also black and white. Meri then went on to have her own litter of 7 and we ended up adopting Rolo, long haired white and black. 

Fudge loves to be pampered and will lounge around while being brushed. Treacle used to bring in leaves and then wow at us until we took them off her. Caramel loves all food and will run into the lounge when he hears the takeaway man!   He once stole my sandwich off the table and also tried to steal food off our forks! Rolo is a bit more timid and likes to do his own thing most of the time. All our cats are very soppy and love any and all attention you give them.

Our cats really are part of our family and it upset us so much to lose Treacle. We have very fond memories of her though.

Sometimes we go a bit crazy and talk to our cats but the craziest things is I'm sure they talk back!


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello all, loving the post 

I have 2 fur babies at the moment, bubble and squeak are both bog standard moggies and are 11.5 yrs old. We've had them since they were 14 weeks old, as although they are from seperate litters an old woman was wandering round an estate giving them to anyone who would take them saying she would drown any that were left at the end of the day, a service user I worked with took them (when they were about 5 weeks) but lived on the 10th floor of a high rise so asked me to take them. 

Bubble loves chocolate, crisps and all things dairy as well as rough games and a good scratch!! Squeak is more of a lady and likes gentle cuddles, snuggling in bed (she tells me when its bedtime!) and catching rodents for us (we spent a fun evening looking for a mouse she had brought into DS's bedroom, which he slept through!!) We've had Millie, Tuesday and Victor during their lifetime (all ancient rescues that have subsequently died )

Thanks for the topic Love awaits its a goody 

H xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Well my three have now taken to catching birds and frogs and bringing them into the house to show me. Not the nicest present but it's the thought that counts!


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi ladies!
Lovely stories!  
They are such amazing companion our kitty furr babies. My coco doesn't bring presents home as he's an indoor cat. He expects presents instead. So we bring him boxes. He's got two at home now in two different rooms and he goes in from one to the other. Sometimes when hes asleep, manage to startle himself and fight with the box. 

Right now there are bird sounds in my relaxing CD. And wheener I put it on you can see his little perky ears standing at attention! 

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, love this thread!

we have a ginger fur baby who is about 20, apparently she is very unusual as most ginger cats are male. she came as a package deal with my DH, I was told love me, love my cat! so I did, on both counts  

I remember my first visit to DH's house and she came and sat in between us as if to say 'hands off, he's mine'! I'd never had animals growing up so I had a learning curve to get used to having a kitty around. we soon developed a little routine and she's my little friend. she loves sitting in the conservatory in the sun and being stroked under her chin. she's a house cat so doesnt really go after birds etc although she once ate a bluebottle!

Sadly she has developed kidney failure and so its just a matter of time before she goes to the big cat basket in the sky. so we are giving her lots of love and looking after her in her final days and we know that she has had a very happy home for the last 12 years (she was a rescue cat)  

Nicx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Aw knickerbockerglory that so sad.    I was devastated when our little lady passed and I can imagine how tough it will be on you DH as it was hard for mine. Hope she goes with no pain and I'm sure she has had a lovely time being part of your family xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

One of my beautiful fur babies spent the night in hospital last night.    He had just stopped eating (he's normally a total gannet!) and became lethargic then by yesterday he could barely walk he was so weak.  I'm at my wits' end.  I phoned the hospital this morning and they say he's a bit brighter but he's still not eating.   They're doing more tests on him today and will phone me at about 3:30 but I'm sick with worry.  He's only 5 so hopefully he's strong enough to pull through whatever it is.  I just can't help but feel that life is so bloody unfair - am I not suffering enough?!  

His brother is missing him too - he spent the night curled up with me and DH in bed.  I have two korats - one blue and one thai blue point (it's the tbp who's in hospital).  They're named Vince and Howard (after the characters in the Mighty Boosh, which DH and I are both big fans of) and my profile pic is a picture of them.

They're our surrogate children as, given our track record, we will most probably never have human ones, so there is so much love invested in both of them.  I know it's stupid as they're cats but I can't help it.  I have a lot of love to give and nowhere else to direct it.  The unfortunate thing is that if anything happens to either of them, I'll be totally devastated.    I just want Vince at home now so that I can look after him.


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Aw Mandypandy I really hope he gets better soon


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Little_Miss_Bossy said:


> Aw Mandypandy I really hope he gets better soon


Thanks. I'm in bits. He was so weak and defenceless when I took him to the hospital yesterday and I felt like such a heel when I had to hand him over.


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry knickerbockerglory. She's in a good place now.   

Mandypandy-hope your little love gets better soon. Poor things aren't they when they are not well. I feel so sad reading your post. Have they found out what he's got? Hope it's not serious.   my baby cat is my little baby. DH and I are extremely grateful to our cat for bringing joy in our life where it's lacking. I get worried even when Coco doesn't do his usual poo! Stay strong Hun!


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

aw thanks for your replies girls, I never had animals as a child so have amazed myself at how much I love our cat! she is a poorly girl but we have to console ourselves with the fact that she is a old grl and has had a happy life with us. the house will be very empty without her when she does go. its been very stressful recently as we've nearly had her put down 3 times - each time she surprises us and rallies and is perfectly well. she had a massive relapse the morning I had to go to hospital to have my medicated miscarriage and we fully expected to have to take her to the vets when we got back from the hospital (could only cope with one crisis at a time that day!) but again she rallied, she is a fighter  

Manypandy, hoping your fur baby gets better soon, he is in the right place as much as it breaks our hearts to leave them there. xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Mandypandy how is the kitten?

Its amazing how you get so attached to the furbabies, if Oscar doesnt come in at 9 im fretting..

Aw knickerbocker, that is some age for a cat..I love ginger cats

Jillyhen


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the support ladies!  He's now back at home (after 2 nights in hospital) and is currently snuggled up under the duvet with me.  He is still a bit weak but has his appetite back and is also drinking again (he had to have fluids by IV drip) so hopefully he'll be back to full speed within the next couple of days.  Still no idea what happened but I now have to give him pills 4 times a day!  The poor thing.  I'm just pleased he's back where he belongs.

Jilly - I'm the same with our cats - they have to be in by 9 every night but to be fair to them, they're normally in well before that.  They are definitely creatures made for comfort!

KBG - so sorry to hear your furbaby is poorly.  What a horrible thing to have to go through.  

LA - I know what you mean about watching them like a hawk to make sure they're doing everything they're supposed to be doing!

LMB - I found a dead pigeon under the bed the other day - such a charming habit!


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

MandyPandy, good to hear he is home. Wishing him a speedy recovery x


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

MandyPandy glad to hear he is back home and on the road to recovery.

How is everyone else and their fur babies doing?

Hope all is well 

xx


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Marmalade keeps peeing in the bath  . He doesn't just pee though, he pees and then flicks it all over the bath  . Naughty kitty!!


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hope everyone is well and all fur babies are OK and those that are poorly are on the mend!   
"Chewy" has managed to lose her collar!! I reckon she was mugged by a Chihuahua!!   
By the way I had a heck of an ordeal trying to spell that correctly!! 
My DH reckon's they take them to "Cat Converter's!!" to get the money for Cat Nip!!  
Jen.x


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Looool! Maybe Chewy wants a new one!  

Marmalade is up to his antics!   he is such a funny cat though. At least no presents for you today Hun! 

My Coco today has been a sleepy boy just like me. So I sleep, he sleeps. Now he is sleeping in his special box next to my bed.


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hiya,

Jenni01, I love the idea that the cats are all out chasing a kitty cat high and selling their collars to get it, lmao 

My 2 are cheesed off that DS is now cruising, the crawling was annoying enough, he's never done it (he'd be in BIG trouble!) but I think they imagine he's going to wig them!! He loves them soooo much though and giggles when he sees them.

I've had no pressies this week, squeak's got the hump that they were at the cattery last week as we were on holiday!

Hope everyone and their lovely kitties are well, big tickles under the chin to all (the cats of course...!!)

H xxx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi everyone

I have 2 babies called charlie and peppa. 
Chsrlie is a 3 year old male long hair ginger amd peppa is a 1 year old long hair tabby. Charlie couldnt get on with any cat we tried to bring home apart from peppa. He is mammy,daddy big bro and sister all in one. There indoor cats and havnt loved something ao much in mu whole life. 
    Charlie mothers peppa. He is solid and and pep teases him as she knows she will get her own way with him. I have had both from kittens and its nice to be greeted in the morning with puuuuuurs and snuggles.


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Morning Sass00 and Charlie and Peppa! 
Jen.x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey kitty lovers

Ive a very naughty cat..

He has started going to the toilet in the house again.. He used hubby's work clothes to pee on the other night and i think he may have pee'd on the mattress in the back room..

his litter tray wasnt dirty so ive no idea as to why..

He is out all day and only in at night..

He is for the cattery tonight for a wee holiday so maybe that will knock some sense into him!!


Jillyhen


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear that JH.  

Howard has been really needy lately too.  He keeps coming to see me and being nice by rubbing himself around my legs and then bites my calf muscles!  He just nips them but I've no idea how this habit started.  Having googled it, it looks like it's because he wants more attention (Christ knows how that could possibly be.  At the moment I'm at home all day and we have at least 2 - 3 hours of cuddles per day!).

Still, I've started picking him up and cuddling him more often now and he hasn't done it for a few days - maybe your cat is in need of a bit more TLC for the moment for some reason?

I hope he gets better soon.

xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Did anyone know that frogs scream? Thanks to my lovely kitties, I now know that they do!!! They also cover their faces when scared. Poor little thing! Naughty kitties!


----------



## sturne (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi ladies.

Little miss bossy - I also have a cat called fudge!! She is a tortershelle and a proper scaredy cat. If she is outside (which is not very often) and a bird tweets she's like aaahhh and runs inside. She loves fuss though, her routine pretty much is to lay on the bed all day and then come downstairs and joins us in the lounge about 8 oclock. Then when we go to bed she sleeps under our bed. If we have a lay in she jumps on us to say get up its my bed now!! We did have two cats bro and sis but unfortunately pippin had to be put down last year as he got very sick. But fudge didn't seem to miss him too much and actually enjoys being top cat as pippin used to be boss.

Great idea for a thread though, nice to hear all your kitty stories.
Much love xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

we have two, Tallulah is 6 years old, a tortie and a tiny little kitten of a cat. She can be quite affectionate, loves to be lifted and petted and will sit in the crook of my arm and pat my face   

Our other one is Minnie. She is 7 (ish), all black with the tiniest white spot on her chest. She's bigger than Lulu and feels like velvet. She's not so fussed on being petted and unfortunately has fallen out with us because we were away for 10 days. We're going to have to find a way to win  her round (tuna?).


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I've got 2 lovely cats. Pickle is a black and white DSH and Rene is a caramel coloured DSH. They are 16 and 13 years old respectively and very much loved. However they have a little problem with visitors this year. Frontline combo just isn't working right now, I'd love to 'flea-bomb' the whole house but DH is very sensitive to odors and chemicals (they give him tummy trouble IFYWIM, even low odor paint is a problem) so that is out for the question and the daily vacuuming is proving to be very hard on my poorly back and hips. Does anyone here have any ideas that would help me solve the problem? TVM.


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Lizibee!
Urgh Flea's 
Apparently garlic is a natural remedy for cat's/dog's, mix a little in with their food ie. garlic drop's or brewer's yeast, and again mix in with dry or wet food!
I haven't personally tried it hun (for my pet's!) but it is what came up load's on the net for natural remedie's.
Good luck 
Jen.x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Lizibee - I am pulling my hair out re: fleas this summer!

Have had Daisy since 2007 (see profile pic) and she has never suffered with fleas until this year. Like you, Frontline just isn't working! Well - it does for a bit but it's a recurring problem *shudder*

My DP read somewhere that the fleas ate becoming resilient to Frontline - marvellous!


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Dingle - that's what I read too. 
Jen - I looked into the garlic thing and it seems you can easily over-dose a cat with garlic and make them poorly so will resist that for now.

Going to stick with frontline combo (apparently it's stronger than straight forward frontline) and vacuuming with my dyson animal as well as a large bottle of indorex.

L.x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Just did an on-line search for indorex - £8.60 and free delivery from Animed online. Half the price my vets charge!!
L.x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw girls

Im tearing my hair out

My naughty oscar has been up to his usual tricks again this time he pee'd over a handbag. Ive had an awful dose of the cold went upstaits thur night thot i could smell pee and that time it was over my wash bag.Grr

His litter tray has been cleaned out and fresh litter

Any advice

Jillyhen


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Jillyhen,
I haven't got any ideas, sorry but I read that accidents do happen-hopefully it is a one off.  my one has a hairy butt so sometimes he carries a poo with him around without noticing. Eww!


----------



## waikiki (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to gatecrash, but just wanted to send a couple of ideas to Jillyhen re. peeing in the house.  It can sometimes be caused by stress, so you can try a Feliway spray or diffuser.  Feliway mimics the feline pheromone which relaxes cats and can stop problem behaviours.  Also sorry if this is TMI, but when he pees is it a lot or just a little dribble?  When my cat started peeing in the house I noticed that he was trying to go very frequently but could only manage a little dribble each time - took him to the vet and found that he had cystitis, poor little poppet!

Also if there are particular spots that he has been, I suggest getting the urine-off spray as once they have been in a certain place, they tend to keep going back to that spot unless you eliminate the smell.

Good luck and I hope it helps!


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi ladies

My fur baby is Bruiser in my profile picture I love him so much  
He lets me hold him and cuddle him like a baby and I chase him round the house playing hide and seek with him he's crazy  he's six years old and I love him to pieces xxx


----------

